# Therapists



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## NicNak (Nov 25, 2009)

I wonder what is cheaper, the bar tab or the therapist tab :teehee:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 25, 2009)

Depends... how much can you drink in an hour? With the therapist, it's a flat fee.


----------



## NicNak (Nov 25, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Depends... how much can you drink in an hour? With the therapist, it's a flat fee.



Probably two and I might be sick.  At least with a therapist I would have a comfy seat and if I was sick I would probably get more assistance. 

In a bar, I would just have to pay the tab and be thrown out :teehee:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 25, 2009)

In a therapist's office, you would have to replace the couch and the carpet before you were thrown out.


----------



## NicNak (Nov 25, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> In a therapist's office, you would have to replace the couch and the carpet before you were thrown out.



:lol:

replace the carpet with those multi coloured foam squares and the seats with milk cartons :teehee:  and a big cardboard box for a desk.

I would make a great eco friendly interior designer eh?  :rofl:


----------

